# Early signs of labour



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

Could someone offer some advice on the early stages of labour in cats? 

On Monday I picked up my first foster cat. I say first, I mean first as an independent adult in her own home. With my mother, we fostered plenty of animals, including pregnant cats. I have two cats of my own although they were spayed at the first opportunity. 

My foster is a lovely sweet little thing - super tiny frame. When first picked up three weeks ago, she was estimated at seven weeks pregnant. She now looks like she's swallowed a watermelon! Some of her behaviour on Tuesday suggested she was getting ready however in the morning there were no kittens and she seemed back to her usual self. 

Since she has been with me she has eaten like a horse; food inhaled within seconds of the bowl being put down. However today she has maybe nibbled a few biscuits. I know that this is a possible sign but yesterday I found a worm which could have explained her hunger. She was given a worming tablet straight away as the sanctuary didn't have a record of it being done previously. Could the tablet affect her appetite? She is eating significantly less than I'd expect a non-pregnant cat to eat, although she is super thirsty. 

Her nipples are quite large and pink, and I think she has milk in there as they seem swollen under her fur although I'm not foolish enough to try and have a feel 

Any ideas? Are there any other less classic signs that I could look out for that might confirm? The sanctuary is in the middle of a large rescue at the moment and I don't want to disturb them just to mull this over. I know they will come when they come but poor mama cat looks so fed up with life atm that I can't help but feel sorry for her.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Whatever signs one list, there are cats that haven't read that book!

Her size makes her sound very close. My own cats are often restless in the final day or so, but they can have a restless day and then be back to being calm again.

She can't eat much at a go because she's so large. For now I'd stick to wet food, if she will eat it.

This is one of the things with fostering pregnant rescues - one is never sure. I fostered one that had delivered overnight between me being asked to pick her up and being able to do so, and another than hung on for 2-3 weeks.

iCatCare has lots of good information: https://icatcare.org/advice/?per_page=12&categories=cat-pregnancy-birth

And I wouldn't be shy of leaving a message for the rescue. Have they given you instructions for if she needs a vet?


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> And I wouldn't be shy of leaving a message for the rescue. Have they given you instructions for if she needs a vet?


They said to get in touch if I was worried. I guess I'm not really, I'm just perplexed and feeling quite sorry for her.

The poor thing is so large that I don't think she could be restless if she wanted to. She manages a little waddle to the door (she has been talking to my cat through it) and then flumps on her side. I've been giving her wet food in the evening so hopefully she'll be a bit more interested in that today.

Although she's super affectionate, I don't want to fuss her tummy to have a better look but you can see in this pic that something is going on. The pic doesn't even do her size justice really either!

I know I don't need to be involved with the labour at all but I'm a little fussy myself what with her being my first. I'll certainly have a look through that link, thank you.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Having seen that photo, any minute now! You need to keep an eye on her through labour & delivery, if she will let you. I often end up breaking the cord (don't cut it, it will bleed unless tied off, if necessary it should be crushed), I make sure we have a placenta per kitten, and I often break the membranes over the kittens head. I also keep an eye out for strong contractions without labour progressing - that can be a vet visit job, usually in the middle of the night.


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

Massive isn't she! When she came on Monday, all the kittens were on one side but since then they've certainly dropped so much so that when standing her spine looks really sharp.

She's happy enough with me being around and comes for cuddles and tickles, so I think she'll be fine with me watching but I wont try anything else unless absolutely needed. She's currently watching me type. I think she wants my fingers (she has the flicky tail of a cat who likes to hunt but she's far too chonky to do so haha). 

It has to be soon, bless her socks.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Poor little sausage she doesn't look at all comfortable !
I know sod all about pregnant cats (always had boys until my current 9 year old spayed little lady) but just wanted to send good vibes that she has an easy and uneventful delivery.


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks. I think we have some movement to be honest. She is in her nesting box and is struggling to get comfy, plus she is breathing slightly heavier than normal (as in I can hear her when normally I can't). Saying that though the poor thing is so big she can barely clean herself. Last night she kinda got stuck on her back for a few moments like a turtle...it was hard not to laugh.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sassybot said:


> Thanks. I think we have some movement to be honest. She is in her nesting box and is struggling to get comfy, plus she is breathing slightly heavier than normal (as in I can hear her when normally I can't). Saying that though the poor thing is so big she can barely clean herself. Last night she kinda got stuck on her back for a few moments like a turtle...it was hard not to laugh.


Tonight maybe. I sleep with mine at this point, though the truth is I don't sleep well.


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

Maybe. I popped my head in and didn't get the normal fuss from her. She did eat her tea though.

Hard to tell if she's going or if she's just really fed up.


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

OK so she either just did a weird sigh or there was a contraction.

She is lying down on her side, stopped purring and made a sort of odd woosh noise and her tummy tensed.

She's not fussing or anything, in fact I think she might be trying to doze back off.

Come on mama cat. The faster these babies come out the faster you'll be more comfy... Although also with a load of fussy cats to look after


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes it sounds as though she is going into labour. My girls were always as you describe. She is very considerate if she is going to give birth at a reasonable hour. So often it is early hours of the morning. if you need advice there should be somebody here all evening.

Good luck.


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks. I'm waiting to see another one and then I'll let the sanctuary know. I think she may have made that little woosh earlier on too but not quite sure. 

She's certainly slowing down. Normally when I go in she comes for a fuss and when I leave she sits up and watches. Instead, she just lay there barely paying any attention.


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

How are there no kittens in this house?

Mama cat was the same all night and has fussed up her nesting box and litter tray since my last check in the night. 

I don't understand what she is up to.

The kittens were still wiggling about at 5am. She's fussing now so I cant see them but I suspect they're OK. Think the sanctuary might get involved now


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sassybot said:


> How are there no kittens in this house?
> 
> Mama cat was the same all night and has fussed up her nesting box and litter tray since my last check in the night.
> 
> ...


Suspect it's not just women that have Braxton Hicks. A real contraction is more than her tummy tensing, she will bear down. However she is clearly very close. When I worked I took the week the cat was due off work as I found it so shattering.


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

She seems brighter this morning too.

Really thought what she was doing was labor, clearly not :/

Today I'm going to leave her alone a bit more. I'll pop my head in but won't go for fusses in case maybe it's me making her uncomfortable or something. She's normally happy to see me and super friendly but this morning she's given me a slap.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sassybot said:


> She seems brighter this morning too.
> 
> Really thought what she was doing was labor, clearly not :/
> 
> Today I'm going to leave her alone a bit more. I'll pop my head in but won't go for fusses in case maybe it's me making her uncomfortable or something. She's normally happy to see me and super friendly but this morning she's given me a slap.


She's getting ready, suspect the kittens are getting into position. While she enjoys a fuss I'd continue fussing her


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

This morning she didn't really want me around to be honest. 

I've been out and picked her up a little toy, which seems to have got me back in her good books as I've been honored with head butts.

Babies are still moving around which is good. She's got a little bit of something crusty on her bits but given she can't really reach down there I'm not inclined to think it's a sign.

Hoping she's gunna be one of those cats who has a long build up but quickly (and safely) delivers.

I was talking to my mum and neither of us can recall getting the run around like this lol.


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

We don't appear to be any closer although she is super cute today. Very loving and more playful than I've seen her. There is something very adorable about a heavily pregnant cat hunting a fluffy fish.

My partner comes home tonight after a week away. Hopefully she's been waiting for him and will have them tonight


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

If she really is ten weeks pregnant now she should give birth very soon. If she does not, I would be concerned that she may not have had enough calcium during pregnancy to cause labour to start. A friend of mine had several caesareans in her Abys before her vet suggested she should supplement calcium during future pregnancies and she never had another problem. Apparently some cats need more than others but if you don't know her history and she became pregnant accidentally she may not have had enough anyway.


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

We don't know much about her background. The generally agreed story is someone left her behind when they moved and various neighbours have been looking out for her since. She's about two or three years old so it seems unlikely this would be her first pregnancy but I guess it's possible.

I think is she hasn't had them by mid-week we'll need her checking over. Kittens are still fussing about and she seems OK but it is odd. She's so big she can barely groom herself and while I've not seen milk come out, it's clear it's there and there are flakes around her nips.

She's a bit of a mystery really. I hope it just happens super quick and easy for her in the next day or two.


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

She seems a little thinner today - less like she is going to pop. I wonder if the babies have dropped a bit as I can still feel them wiggling and there are no signs that anything sinister has happened. 

Probably clutching at straws though. Perhaps she's got a big litter which is why they thought she was further along than she was.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sassybot said:


> She seems a little thinner today - less like she is going to pop. I wonder if the babies have dropped a bit as I can still feel them wiggling and there are no signs that anything sinister has happened.
> 
> Probably clutching at straws though. Perhaps she's got a big litter which is why they thought she was further along than she was.


Yes, kittens do often 'drop' near delivery. Sometime this week I suspect... The mild contractions you saw are part of the process.


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

I've just been in to check on her as I could hear her fussing from downstairs. She's totalled her nesting box and is proper fussy. In any other cat I'd say she was getting ready but who knows with this tricky trickster.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sassybot said:


> I've just been in to check on her as I could hear her fussing from downstairs. She's totalled her nesting box and is proper fussy. In any other cat I'd say she was getting ready but who knows with this tricky trickster.


All cats are tricky tricksters.


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

Yes they are, and this one is no different - no kittens this morning! 

I'm not falling for it again and am going to read her 'the boy who cried wolf'. Crazy kitty.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sassybot said:


> Yes they are, and this one is no different - no kittens this morning!
> 
> I'm not falling for it again and am going to read her 'the boy who cried wolf'. Crazy kitty.


Ha ha! But of course the metaphorical wolf will eventually come along. Watching Tia with the first kitten of her last litter was fascinating as for the first time I saw the 'bubble' gradually growing.


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> Ha ha! But of course the metaphorical wolf will eventually come along. Watching Tia with the first kitten of her last litter was fascinating as for the first time I saw the 'bubble' gradually growing.


Fingers crossed it's soon! I've only seen the 'bubble' once when I was 18. That was with our family cat so she was more open to us being involved.

I have a horrible feeling the sanctuary will want her to see the vet this week if she doesn't go soon and I really don't want her to go through that stress  I guess the positive is that with every passing day she trusts me more so that will help when the time comes.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Every time I get a notification about this thread I'm hoping to read that she's had them and that "they" have arrived !
By the way what is Mama's name ? Can't keep calling her "she" !


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Getting broody and nostalgic here..


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sassybot said:


> Fingers crossed it's soon! I've only seen the 'bubble' once when I was 18. That was with our family cat so she was more open to us being involved.
> 
> I have a horrible feeling the sanctuary will want her to see the vet this week if she doesn't go soon and I really don't want her to go through that stress  I guess the positive is that with every passing day she trusts me more so that will help when the time comes.


Since her due date isn't known I'm not sure there is much a vet can do


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> Since her due date isn't known I'm not sure there is much a vet can do


I think there is more concern around her health although she seems perfectly fine. In fact, I can hear her scratching her bed up as I type. Previously I've fallen for that as a sign she's getting ready but not today. Nope nope nope. She's not tricking me... Again.

Cat was called Frankie by the sanctuary. One of my cats is called Frankenstein and his nick name is Frankie so we've been calling her mama Frankie. She is a funny little thing and loves chin tickles. Looking forward to helping her and her babies find their forever homes. Although if she could have her babies sooner rather than later that would be sweep


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

OK SO! We certainly have labour now.

Woke up to her meowing. Went in and she was sat in her nesting box (the only time I've seen her in there is when she was ripping it up). She didn't come out when I was changing her water and food and was purring and fussing a lot. She's now started licking at the blankets and her bits and I saw discharge. She's panting like mad too, poor thing. 

Go Mama Frankie!


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

First baby is here


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

and two


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done. Hope it continues to go well


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

She's doing so well. She was a little stressed when one came out but baby two followed quickly and she settled a bit more. 

Baby four is currently on its way!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It's very considerate of her to have them in the morning on a weekday! She seems to be doing well. Keep an eye out that there is a placenta per kitten.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh, Oh, Oh more kittens to drool after !!!

Looking forward to photos (in due course) and getting to know if boys / girls


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> It's very considerate of her to have them in the morning on a weekday! She seems to be doing well. Keep an eye out that there is a placenta per kitten.


She is forgiven for her previous attempts of tricker 

She's having them right in a corner so it's quite hard to see. Am keeping an eye on them though.

Four is on its way but it's taking a while. She must be exhausted.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sassybot said:


> She is forgiven for her previous attempts of tricker
> 
> She's having them right in a corner so it's quite hard to see. Am keeping an eye on them though.
> 
> Four is on its way but it's taking a while. She must be exhausted.


Kittens are relative to the mother much smaller than human babies so if they are delivering easily they don't get super-exhausted. The can take a break, it happens often enough to be considered normal. One I fostered went 8 hours between last but one & last.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Sassybot said:


> She is forgiven for her previous attempts of tricker
> She's having them right in a corner so it's quite hard to see. Am keeping an eye on them though.
> Four is on its way but it's taking a while. She must be exhausted.


She may have emptied one horn and is now starting on the other one. I too have had kittens born many hours after the majority.


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

What is the most kittens has a cat you've looked after had? 

She is at five now and is still showing signs that another is on the way. Poor mama will have her paws full


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Sassybot said:


> What is the most kittens has a cat you've looked after had?
> 
> She is at five now and is still showing signs that another is on the way. Poor mama will have her paws full


I "liked" because she's doing so well  but poor little love must be exhausted now - hope that the next one is the last !


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

We've had one that has long been dead I'm afraid. 

She passed it earlier but followed by a placenta so I thought it was part of that. Noticed she hadn't eaten it so was thinking about cleaning it when she knocked it and I saw what it really was  

She's still panting like mad. I wonder if there is still number six to come.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Sassybot said:


> What is the most kittens has a cat you've looked after had?
> 
> She is at five now and is still showing signs that another is on the way. Poor mama will have her paws full


I always used to think four or five the ideal numbers but some of my girls preferred six or seven and two of them had litters of eight but only one of those last two reared all without a problem. I think experienced girls manage large litters without a fuss as long as they have enough to eat. You think your girl is not a maiden so I expect she will be fine.

it is worse when a girl has a singleton because they tend to get bored.


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

I'd be surprised this was her first given she's been on the streets. 

She's settled since five so I think that might it be. She's breathing heavily but not mouth open panting. She's done so well. Even with the dead one she has been brilliant although I'm not sure she knew what it was really.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well done Mama Frankie  I've been keeping an eye, hopefully five is it - that's enough to deal with!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sassybot said:


> I'd be surprised this was her first given she's been on the streets.
> 
> She's settled since five so I think that might it be. She's breathing heavily but not mouth open panting. She's done so well. Even with the dead one she has been brilliant although I'm not sure she knew what it was really.


Some years back, Aoife had 5 live kittens during the day and one still-born. When I changed the bedding the next morning there were 6 live kittens!


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> Some years back, Aoife had 5 live kittens during the day and one still-born. When I changed the bedding the next morning there were 6 live kittens!


It had woke up or was that a new one? How exciting either way.

She's doing such a good job. One is a little smaller than the rest and although I've seen it suckle it's not as greedy as the others. Mama Frankie has also noticed and is encouraging it a lot. So sweet.


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

OMG there are six! I miscounted. I left her with my other half watching her after number five as she seemed to have stopped. He must have been too busy faffing on his phone to see it happen!


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Wonderful..


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sassybot said:


> It had woke up or was that a new one? How exciting either way.
> 
> She's doing such a good job. One is a little smaller than the rest and although I've seen it suckle it's not as greedy as the others. Mama Frankie has also noticed and is encouraging it a lot. So sweet.


It was one born overnight. I spent over 10 minutes trying to resuscitate the still-born to no avail, could feel it starting to go cold. 

If you can, weigh the kittens in grams - hopefully each has unique markings. Weigh again tomorrow at about the same time, it wouldn't be unusual if one or two fail to gain or even lose a few grams overnight, but they should soon start gaining. New-born kittens are relatively skinny compared with how they are at a week. I fostered a cat some 10 years ago and regularly took photos of her kittens, it's amazing how much they grow:

https://shunracats.wordpress.com/jasmine/

As you can see from the photos a cheap set of digital kitchen scales are perfect.


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> It was one born overnight. I spent over 10 minutes trying to resuscitate the still-born to no avail, could feel it starting to go cold.


Oh gosh that is so sad. This one had died before it was alive, if that makes sense. No fur but it did have claws. My heart broke for it but then seeing six kittens and a healthy and content mum makes it easier.

Like you said, I'm hoping the little one will bulk up quickly. It is doing what it should do, it's just not as big or as pushy as its siblings. I can see myself falling for that one though. I always love the underdogs


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sassybot said:


> Oh gosh that is so sad. This one had died before it was alive, if that makes sense. No fur but it did have claws. My heart broke for it but then seeing six kittens and a healthy and content mum makes it easier.
> 
> Like you said, I'm hoping the little one will bulk up quickly. It is doing what it should do, it's just not as big or as pushy as its siblings. I can see myself falling for that one though. I always love the underdogs


It is sad, but if you think about it there is a reason cats have so many kittens.

They should all grow very quickly, not just the smallest one.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Sassybot said:


> Oh gosh that is so sad. This one had died before it was alive, if that makes sense. No fur but it did have claws. My heart broke for it but then seeing six kittens and a healthy and content mum makes it easier.
> Like you said, I'm hoping the little one will bulk up quickly. It is doing what it should do, it's just not as big or as pushy as its siblings. I can see myself falling for that one though. I always love the underdogs


As Oriental Slave said, cats have so many kittens to compensate for those that are not perfect or strong enough or fall victim to predators in the wild.

Of course, when we are breeding we want them all to survive and so we work hard to make sure they do but it is not always possible. I am afraid sometimes we persevere when it is kinder to let them go but it is often hard to tell which of the weaker ones should be saved. I have kept several 'imperfect' kittens in the past and they have lived between twelve and fourteen years, a normal lifespan for many cats.

Still, smaller does not necessarily mean there is something wrong so just make sure it does not get excluded from the milk bar by the bigger kittens. I used to encourage the tinies to use the higher teats that tend to be less popular.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Ah so many sweet memories of my Siamese breeding years. Thank you so much. Lovely thread; entranced here.


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks for the info everyone. 

Mama and kittens are doing really well. Mama is understandably starving and came out for food again this morning. She's let me put some of her other blankets in the nesting box to build up an area that she had messed up and the kittens kept rolling down. She hasn't wanted any tickles but she was fine with me giving them a very brief stroke. I won't do that again though until they are older but it's nice that she trusted me and she seems happier with the box now she doesn't have to retrieve the kittens. I'm happier too because I was worried one would end up trapped under the blankets. 

She's got her paws full! Four, five and six (they'll get names when older) are speedy little things and can belly wiggle faster than one and two but one and two are larger and right meanies so normally win the battle for food. All are feeding fine though, it's just funny watching them bicker already. Three is the little kitten and is more active this morning. It is eating well but it's just not as boisterous as the others. 

I forgot how heart-meltingly adorable freshly baked kittens are.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like it's going well, and bickering at the teat is very normal. As long as she has enough milk and lets them suckle enough it won't be a problem.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Please don't stop handling them. It is so helpful if they are used to humans right from birth. Anyway, weighing them will help you assess their progress, although it is best not to lift them right up in the air. Take the scales to them rather than vice versa..


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm going at whatever speed mama Frankie is happy with. She's fine with tickles but gets a little fidgety if they start squeaking when I hold them, which is fine by me as they're her babies. She is a great mix of attentive and relaxed with them although she'll have her hands full soon enough - they're all so cheeky <3 

My partner is fascinated. He loves cats but hasn't seen newbies before. I could hear him giggling at them last night  I was a bit concerned about his involvement because when mama Frankie was giving birth he seemed a mixed between really stressed and not interested. Think he didn't really know what to make of her being in obvious pain and then gloopy blobs of neediness but not everyone has settled down he's falling in love.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sassybot said:


> I'm going at whatever speed mama Frankie is happy with. She's fine with tickles but gets a little fidgety if they start squeaking when I hold them, which is fine by me as they're her babies. She is a great mix of attentive and relaxed with them although she'll have her hands full soon enough - they're all so cheeky <3
> 
> My partner is fascinated. He loves cats but hasn't seen newbies before. I could hear him giggling at them last night  I was a bit concerned about his involvement because when mama Frankie was giving birth he seemed a mixed between really stressed and not interested. Think he didn't really know what to make of her being in obvious pain and then gloopy blobs of neediness but not everyone has settled down he's falling in love.


Hold them with the minimum of lifting, do it in front of Frankie, stop when they squeak.


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

I have no experience to add to this but just wanted to say I’ve been following Mama Frankies progress avidly . So happy to see all went well, well done mama Frankie, you’ve definitely got your paws full there .

Looking for to pictures to drool over


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

One week on  

Kittens are all doing really well. Mama Frankie's experience really shows as she is really chill with them and is fine with us handling them. They are a cheeky bunch and have paired off a little which is sweet. The older two have both started to open their eyes (my poor partner called down to me last night when he went to spend some time with them worried that they had an eye infection, bless him). 

They've grown so much already. We do have two that are slightly smaller but they eat well and I guess in a large litter that's probably not a surprise. I'm hoping to get some better pictures of them this evening to share with the sanctuary, which obviously I'll post but for now here are a couple of cute ones from the last few days.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

4 is an average size litter.
They are adorable!


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm aware. This is a litter of six.


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Aaawwwww they’re so cute, I love their little tabby markings it reminds me of my first cat Harvey Headcase


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

Willsee said:


> Aaawwwww they're so cute, I love their little tabby markings it reminds me of my first cat Harvey Headcase


What an excellent name for a cat 

They are lovely tabby markings but the issue is they all look very similar. The older two are near identical. Yesterday, as it was their birthday, we gave them their kitten names and took pictures so we could remember who is who  My partner has named them after steam trains so we have Charlie, Hugh and George for the boys, and Linda, Lilla and Blanche for the girls...not exactly kitten names but I did tell him he could name them and suggested a theme would help with that. Should have seen it coming really.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I use tiny collars on my kittens to tell them apart as I've had litters with 3 black kitten boys. Last time there were several pointed kittens which are hard to tell apart. I've used Tyvek event wristbands and a couple of types of Velcro bands. 

The Tyvek ones I cut a strip off each side with a guillotine & cut to length. They come in lot of different colours (I got a pack with 12 sheets of bands, each sheet a different colour from Ebay), and I tend to put one on each kitten so if one is lost I know at a glance what colour has gone. They are quite fiddly to get on but tend to stay on and I've not had any problems with them.

I've also used two types of Velcro collar. One was soft felt. the other (that I was given) were stouter. I ended up thinking Tyvek is best for small kittens but Velcro for larger ones. Prices vary wildly!


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

That's a good idea, thank you. Do you think they are not a little too young for collars at the moment though?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sassybot said:


> That's a good idea, thank you. Do you think they are not a little too young for collars at the moment though?


I have used Tyvek collars at this age, though they are very fiddly to put on and it's a fine line between too tight & too lose. You might find the 'with white' kittens easy enough to tell apart without collars.


----------



## Sassybot (Sep 21, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> I have used Tyvek collars at this age, though they are very fiddly to put on and it's a fine line between too tight & too lose. You might find the 'with white' kittens easy enough to tell apart without collars.


I think I might leave that for now as they are very little. Good to know though, thanks.

There are a couple who have white paws and other white features but in general, they are twinned up so it's a little tricky. Luckily so far they've not had an issue with me having a quick lookup their skirts


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh dear. They are adorable! Be still my tabby loving heart  Sounds like they are doing well and being looked after beautifully by Mumma.


----------

